# New to me Blower



## hedgehog (Dec 6, 2011)

picked up a well used snow blower tonight. Mastercraft (Canadian Tire brand) . might need a carb kit before the snow really starts flying up here so id like to know more about her. the stickers claim its a 8hp briggs but the motor has been painted i think at one point. like to replace the gas tank as its not org. ziped tied on.

craftsman model # 310 685 515

briggs #'s

190412 099101 79082212 

looks like the engine was built in aug , 79 

so what do you all think?


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.....It looks like a solid old timer.....I am sure you will give it a little love and make it happy again


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

love it. the carbs on those old briggs engines are real easy to rebuild. i have that style on a log splitter and leaf vac.

what do the two knobs on the sides of the control panel do?

is it a friction disc machine or does it have a trans?

that impeller size is great as well, it should move some snow.


----------



## hedgehog (Dec 6, 2011)

the knobs do nothing, just holds things together. i wondered the same, but the pictures beside the knobs just show what each handle does (engage wheels/ engage thrower)

its a friction disk machine


----------



## AJBz (Dec 2, 2020)

hedgehog said:


> picked up a well used snow blower tonight. Mastercraft (Canadian Tire brand) . might need a carb kit before the snow really starts flying up here so id like to know more about her. the stickers claim its a 8hp briggs but the motor has been painted i think at one point. like to replace the gas tank as its not org. ziped tied on.
> 
> craftsman model # 310 685 515
> 
> ...


I have that same snowblower too and recently ran into some issues. Does anyone know where I could find the owners manual?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

please make a intro post in the new members area and ask again for help list the model and serial number so the guys can break it down to year and better help


----------

